# Kriegt man so was auf mit der A85 hin?



## maaary (4. November 2004)

http://images.digicamfotos.de/media/207/drossel.jpg

Bin schon die ganze Zeit am rumprobieren...krieg man das nicht mit ner Powershot A85 hin? Das niedrigste was geht ist 2,8 (von der Blendenöffnung her),da wird aber der Hintergrund nicht so extrem unscharf...
Gibts da wirklich keine andere Lösung ausser in Photoshop nachbearbeiten?


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2004)

Hai,

grundsätzlich gilt :

Je kleiner der Blendenwert z.B.Blende 2.0
Je länger die Brennweite z.B. 300 mm
Je geringer der Aufnahmeabstand zum Motiv

Desto geringer fällt die Tiefenschärfe aus

Für mehr Tiefenschärfe gilt das auch umgekehrt
Gerade mit der Tiefenschärfe lässt sich 
sehr viel gestalten.


und sehr interessant eine online Berechnungshilfe : Webdesign 
, dann unter Grundlagen, Tiefenschärfe

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ina04 (4. November 2004)

Hallo,
das Foto, welches du angehängt hast, ist aufjedenfall in Photoshop bearbeitet worden. Der Vogel wurde freigestellt und der Hintergrund ist nachträglich reingesetzt worden.

Und mit einer Digitalcamera kriegt man die Blende sowieso nicht so richtig gut eingestellt, so dass der Hintergrund unscharf wird oder anders herum.

MfG, Carina


----------



## therealcharlie (4. November 2004)

so ein stuss ina, das ist mit einer dslr/slr+scan gemacht worden, mit einem feinen tele(300 mm oder so)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. November 2004)

Carina, das kannst du so nicht sagen. Kann sein, dass das bei manchen Fotos aussieht, als wäre es bearbeitet. Aber das sieht sehr nach großer Blende, großer Brennweite und kleinem Abstand aus.


----------



## Leugim (4. November 2004)

UND gutem Objektiv....


----------



## megabit (5. November 2004)

Ich meine an manchen Rändern vom Spatz erkennen zu können (Schwanzfedern), dass der in einem Programm freigestellt wurde um den Hintergund zu ändern oder auszutauschen.

Außerdem finde ich den Hintergrund so gleichmäßig verschwommen, dass ich mir das nur so erklären kann (gaußscher Weichzeichner).

Klärt mich ruhig auf, aber wie genau kann ma eine Blende einstellen um alles was 5cm bis unendlich hinterm Vogel so krass unscharf ist, der Vogel aber auch durch und durch zu 100% scharf ist?

Wenn nur fotofrafiert wurde war es auf jeden Fall ein "Profi".


----------



## Leola13 (5. November 2004)

Hai,

Ergebnis der Berechnung aus meinem ersten Post  ;-] 

Objektiv 210 mm,  Blende 5.6,  Entfernung des Vogels 5 m (auf dem Baum sitzend)

Nahgrenze 4,902,  Weitgrenze  5,102  = Schärfentiefe 0,201 m 

d.h. der Spatz ist scharf, der Wald dahinter unscharf.
Bleibt die Frage zu klären ob der unscharfe Wald eine so schön gleichmässige Farbe hat.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sebastianus (5. November 2004)

Aber um mal auf die Ursprungsfrage zurückzukommen - nein, ich glaube nicht, dass es mit einer A85 möglich ist so ein Foto zu machen - du brauchst schon ein gutes Tele um einen solchen Effekt zu erzielen, ohne dass dir der Vogel davonfliegt und der Hintergrund so extrem scharf ist - denke, dass es so auch nur mit 400mm oder so wirklich möglich ist, evtl natürlich dann 200mm mit Konverter!


----------



## maaary (10. November 2004)

mhm ok...danke erstmal 
Vieviel kostet so ein Objektiv?


----------



## maaary (10. November 2004)

Hat sich erledigt,hab ein Tele gefunden!


----------

